# Pics of Tinkerbelle



## PattySh (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are some pics of Tinkerbelle just taken. She is 2 1/2. Jersey/Holstein. The size of a Jersey with Holstein markings.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)

A lovely girl.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Cricket (Jun 6, 2012)

She is cute!  Did you find out if she's bred or just . . uhm. . .husky?  I was going to pm you and find out how you found an AI person around here--doesn't seem to be in the phone book.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 6, 2012)

She's not preggers. She is headed to the bull as soon as the dang pile of wood is split that got dumped right in front of my horse trailer. I can't get it out! I have used Steve Langdell in Enosburg 933-6415 not sure if he goes to your area but he probably would know who did.If you don't want something fancy or registered Jersey semen (small calf producer) was only $25 including the trip here. I can't read Tinkerbelle's heats and my steer is obviously challenged in that department lol. So she is going to pasture bred to a hereford. then hopefully when milking I can eyeball her better for next time. Steve came out right after I called him. LOL She looks fat laying down but here is a pic standing, she's actually tiny.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments about Tinkerbelle. I was SO tired when I came in  today  (and slow dial up!)I only read Cricket's post! Now to get my pretty girl bred so we can someday have milk lol.


----------

